# Plant IDs.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey
So I am back with a few more ids. This time I haven't bought the plants yet and have the guy send me pics of the plants. So can anyone ID them? Please.
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

12








13








14








15








16








17








18


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Are that cuttings of emersed plants from a nursery / aquatic plant farm? It looks that way. The provider couldn't tell any names?

1: Ludwigia sp. "Super Red" (= "Mini Super Red" = "Red" etc.) that probably belongs to Ludwigia palustris

2: Some kind of Ludwigia with bigger yellow flowers; Ludwigia inclinata?

3: Hygrophila difformis

4: Pogostemon erectus? Not sure

5: Heteranthera zosterifolia

6: Some kind of Ammannia / former Nesaea

7: Hygrophila pinnatifida (finally the true one  )

8: ?

9: looks to me like any terrestrial fern

10 & 11: A Selaginella, probably S. erythropus; terrestrial, not aquatic: http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/showimage/222952/

12: ?

13: Staurogyne repens, a flowering stem.

14: A Rotala, maybe R. wallichii or so (emersed)

15 True Rotala indica, aka "Ammania sp. Bonsai" (emersed)

16: ?

17: Didiplis diandra, emersed stems

18: Lindernia? Not sure.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Heiko. Could 18 be HC monte carlo (former elatine hydropiper)?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Tanan said:


> Thanks Heiko. Could 18 be HC monte carlo (former elatine hydropiper)?


Yes, that could be, emersed "Montecarlo" stuff looks like that. Now I notice the tiny size of the leaves, compared to the fingers (size reference is always helpful in ID photos).
Elatine hydropiper is not a synonym of Micranthemum sp. "Montecarlo" but the name of another plant; the latter was only erroneously labeled "E. hydropiper" for some time in the trade.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

12 looks like a tonina sp. don't know which one, as can't tell by the crown. Some of these look rare, emmersed, or terrestrial


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Heiko.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

To fill in some of the blanks, #8 looks like an Ammannia to me, just not one I recognize offhand. (which rules out A. mauritiana, A. pedicellata, and A. crassicaulis—all of which I've grown emersed and would recognize). Possibly Ammannia coccinea? 

#12 might be Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'—if not, I'd look to other Rotala species before considering Tonina.

#16 looks a lot like my emersed Ludwigia senegalensis.

Also, #4 is almost certainly not Pogo. erectus. Appearance is more consistent with either P. stellata or Limnophila aromatica. Does it smell nice if you crush a leaf?

#15 could also be Cuphea anagalloidea.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks asukawashere. I haven't bought any of these plants yet. Was confirming that they are aquatic or not yet. I guess I will pass on the doubtful ones.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> To fill in some of the blanks, #8 looks like an Ammannia to me, just not one I recognize offhand. (which rules out A. mauritiana, A. pedicellata, and A. crassicaulis-all of which I've grown emersed and would recognize). Possibly Ammannia coccinea?
> 
> #12 might be Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'-if not, I'd look to other Rotala species before considering Tonina.
> 
> ...


Yeah your right after looking closely at the top, its not tonina at all


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#4 does indeed look like _P. erectus_. Toothless leaves with revolute margins.

#12 agree with miremonster that it is _R.indica_. You can see the cartilaginous leaf margins. Also, _Cuphea_ has emarginate leaf tips.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> #4 does indeed look like _P. erectus_. Toothless leaves with revolute margins.


Thank you; in my job I often see emersed P. e. plants, but wasn't aware of the revolute margins as a feature of that species.

Another presumption: #2 = Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Curly". Once I've seen the emersed plant, the leaves were somewhat twisted like those in the pic. Of course it would become clear by growing it submerged.

@asukawashere: #16, L. senegalensis: yes, now I think that is possible. The leaves seem to be alternate.


----------

